# Fransics wanted a return to Houston....



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Before Crawford went down.



> But then, Francis is somewhat unique. Thomas and Garden chairman James Dolan have maintained since last June that acquiring Francis was the idea of former coach Larry Brown. Two weeks ago, the Knicks were on the verge of buying out Francis' contract, but those plans changed when Crawford suffered a season-ending ankle injury.
> 
> Francis told several NBA players of the buyout talks and that he was hoping to sign with Houston, where he lives during the offseason. Considering Francis' criticism of Jeff Van Gundy after being traded from Houston to Orlando three years ago, it is unlikely that the Rockets would have signed him.
> 
> Before Crawford went down, the Knicks didn't have a place for Francis. Now, the veteran guard is essential to their playoff run. That is a point that Thomas was trying to get across to him yesterday.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2007/03/16/2007-03-16_isiah_get_the_ball_to_eddy-1.html

Well, it seems like there is a possibility we are getting him during the offseason. If he is going to have his contract be bought out. 
I don't mind the idea though. But I don't really think he is going to be our point guard. V-Span is supposed to be the player. If Francis does come to Houston, somebody in the back court is on his way out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, how I feel about this...

IF Francis could come off off the bench, and play a role of what mike james did here in Houston (shooting spark off the bench) then I would consider it. But I always have had mixed feelings about Francis. He is a talented player, just he was always too stubborn to adjust. 

I wouldnt mind, if he is willing to adjust, and know his role on the team.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> IF Francis could come off off the bench, and play a role of what mike james did here in Houston (shooting spark off the bench) then I would consider it.


I doubt he is willing to accpet that kind of role here considering he used to be the franchise player here.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I doubt he is willing to accpet that kind of role here considering he used to be the franchise player here.


Yeah I agree, and thats what gets me worried. But also, he stated that he wants to come back. I think he knows this isnt his team anymore, and it is Yao/Tmac's team. So maybe (being optimistic here) he can be what we really need off the bench. A player who can drive to the basket, shoot the ball and freethrows, drop 20 points when needed to, pass, and can grab rebounds at the guard position. Then MAYBE (once again being optimistic here  ) he can fit and fill a void that we need. Just like Jerry Stackhouse does for the Mavs. And look how deep they are because of it. Now what that would do is take time away from Head, and even what little time Jucas III takes so I dont know what to do. 

But, you are right. I dont know if he is willing to do that knowing that he was once the face of the franchise, and now is just a backup to the player he was traded for(Tmac).

Depending on the outcome of the season, and his ability to take his role here with the team, I say give him a chance. It could be a good payoff and for cheap. Im sure he can't be any worse then having Mr. "I never play Bonzi Wells"


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> So maybe (being optimistic here) he can be what we really need off the bench. A player who can drive to the basket, shoot the ball and freethrows, drop 20 points when needed to, pass, and can grab rebounds at the guard position.


If he can do that, I wouldn't mind having him on the team. Otherwise, I don't want him back. The Rockets have players that may be good in the future. They need the playing time to improve their skills.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Something tells me he is homesick. 

Actually, well, it is entirely up to the team whether to give him another chance to play for a team he deeply loved. He need to realize this is a completely different team and he need to accept whatever is the best for the franchise, not for him. Take it or leave it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im not sure that would be Steve's role to drop 20 points now and again.

I think he will only get the minutes that "Skip to my lou" doesnt get at PG ie play about 10 to 15 minutes per game. More if Alston is not hitting any shots. At SG & SF I think Head Snyder McGrady Battier will still get their minutes.

It will stop the gorwth of Lucas but then again he might be cut in the offseason. Lets not forget he is 24. Which is older than most rookies. Maybe they will be looking to draft a PG to develop.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if he got released and came here for the minimum, nothing could have really gone wrong. release sura and sign stevie. if he didnt work out, oh well. too bad this didnt happen


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

I wonder if Steve is back , what role will he play ? Is he willing to sit aroud the bench?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

If he was willing to be Houston's Stackhouse, then i'm willing for him to come. But he has to play as selflessly as Stack does for the Mavs. Francis still has the skills to drop 20+ and win a game, just his attitude bothers me. I'm sure if he did come back, JVG would be able to find 25mins for him. Depending on how the season pans out...i see Lucas and Bonzi leaving, which leaves space at the 1 and 2.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think Francis can be trusted to play nice. He started the season with the Knicks saying all the right things and sharing the ball and not seeming to care about his numbers. But last game against the Raptors he was as selfish as I've ever seen him. He ended up in a screaming match with Eddy Curry.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Francis just had a 21 points 10 assists game. With only 2TOs.

Knicks lost but when Alston is not producing having the second option would be nice.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The chance to pick up real talent (flawed though it may be) is always tempting. I'd consider giving him a short (one or two year) deal, some piece of the MLE. If he does play nice off the bench, the Rockets are definitely upgraded and he might even supplant Alston if he keeps his attitude in check. A dangerous point guard would make this team a lot better and (if I recall correctly) Francis had a good relationship with Yao.

If his attitude re-asserts itself, cut him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I don't think Francis can be trusted to play nice. He started the season with the Knicks saying all the right things and sharing the ball and not seeming to care about his numbers. But last game against the Raptors he was as selfish as I've ever seen him. He ended up in a screaming match with Eddy Curry.


exactly. The guy will never grow up.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

is their enough room in the locker room to fit that ego and dont forget that head of his either, we might have to build a sperate room which could mean hes mroe expensive than we currently think

and if he were to get into a screaming match with yao or anyone the team would **** him up:biggrin:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> is their enough room in the locker room to fit that ego and dont forget that head of his either, we might have to build a sperate room which could mean hes mroe expensive than we currently think
> 
> and if he were to get into a screaming match with yao or anyone the team would **** him up:biggrin:


I doubt he's stupid enough to have a screaming match with Yao. (not that I think Yao would stoop to that level, anyways)


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ I can't see Yao doing that either, but it should be noted that Eddy Curry is considered one of the most placid guys in the league.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if he gets released, i'm all for the rockets picking him up cheaply if he wants to come here. it would be like bonzi wells. if he really wants to be here, make sure the contract is short and if he can't fit in with the team and get yao and tmac the ball, sit him until he changes his mind or just let him go.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> I doubt he's stupid enough to have a screaming match with Yao. (not that I think Yao would stoop to that level, anyways)


u never knoww ith the franchise, with a head that big it must possess many stupid ideas


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

The Wolves would be a perfect fit for him, while Mike James would thrive in Houston, sharing PT with Alston and Banks (just recalling my trade idea with Phoenix for Marcus Banks).


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Im not sure that would be Steve's role to drop 20 points now and again.
> 
> I think he will only get the minutes that "Skip to my lou" doesnt get at PG ie play about 10 to 15 minutes per game. More if Alston is not hitting any shots. At SG & SF I think Head Snyder McGrady Battier will still get their minutes.
> 
> It will stop the gorwth of Lucas but then again he might be cut in the offseason. Lets not forget he is 24. Which is older than most rookies. Maybe they will be looking to draft a PG to develop.


I don't know if Jeff has any love left for Steve after his remarks after he was traded? JVG had so much respect for steve's talent, but none for his attitude...After having players like Tmac Yao Battier and Howard, Francis' attitude seems unwanted.

However, if Jerry Stackhouse can change and become the ultimate team guy, anyone can?:biggrin: BUT, and heres the Big BUT, I do not know after watching the Bonzi/Kirk Snyder experiments this year, think there are any minutes Jeff's willing to give away from Luther? He freakin' loves that dudes shooting so much he overlooks his bad passing, turnovers, and bad on the ball defense to play him. So Steve or anybody else we'd get at guard/small forward isn't breakin' into Luther's minutes at backup PG/SG?

Personally I'd trade Bonzi right now for Steve if his attitude were right about it, and he completely understood the rules: TMAC/YAO THEN EVERYBODY ELSE, theres' no franchise here anymore boy LOL. You can't deny his all over talent, passing/rebounding/scoring/defense/size. Definitely something the Rockets should look into if his Head is Right, that's the Key, and If Only Jeff is Into this, If not then Don't Even Bother...:raised_ey cuz he wouldn't play him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

A backup PG would complete our side. 

The only low point of our side is when Alston is off and Head cant run the tempo or make the plays we need. Its the only thing that continues to worry me.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It would be easier to put up with Stevie's crap paying him 2 million vs. paying him 20 million.

Don't see how he would make our 12 man playoff roster though.

C - Yao, Deke, Jake (3)
PF - Hayes, JHo (2)
SF - Battier, Bonzi, Snyder (3)
SG - TMac, Head (2)
PG - Rafer, JLIII (2)

Are you aloud 2 "IR" players on your playoff roster? Not sure I would want Stevie for the playoffs unless we could get him right now to get some playing time in the final few games.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> It would be easier to put up with Stevie's crap paying him 2 million vs. paying him 20 million.
> 
> Don't see how he would make our 12 man playoff roster though.
> 
> ...


if we had added stevie to our roster, he would make the playoff roster over JLIII
but playoffs roster were expanded to 12 active guys and 1 IR anyways so it wouldnt matter

does steve still have a house near yao?


----------

